

Offensive campervans and some interesting “information” - eedeep

This company offends me:  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.change.org&#x2F;en-AU&#x2F;petitions&#x2F;john-webb-founder-wicked-campers-eliminate-misogynistic-and-degrading-slogans-and-imagery<p>Interesting: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wickedcampers.com.au&#x2F;administrator and an &quot;au&quot; username: JSite -&gt; dispatch() @ &#x2F;home&#x2F;au&#x2F;public_html&#x2F;index.php:42  and then there is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wickedoz.wickedcampers.com&#x2F;cgi-sys&#x2F;defaultwebpage.cgi and also https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wickedoz.wickedcampers.com:2083 as well as MySQL on port 3306, open to the world.
======
jgeorge
In homage to the "keep reddit on reddit" comment posted earlier today, I feel
the need to reiterate this here now:

NYPA.

